# Windows fehler / Notebook bootet nicht von CD



## sonicks (5. September 2005)

Guten Abend,

Ich hab folgendes Problem:

Ich habe ein Acer Aspire 1350 AMD Notebook und darauf Windows XP Home (ACER Edition) und Linux Suse 9.1 installiert. Lief alles wunderbar, bis ich beim Starten von Windows jetzt einen Fehler angezeigt bekomme, dass irgendeine Datei im sys32 beschädigt ist, und ich die ACER XP RecoveryCD einlegen soll. Soweit so gut...

Jetzt wollte ich die CD einlegen, das Notebook von CD booten lassen und Windows reparieren. ABER: Das Notebook bootet nicht von CD. An was das liegen könnte habe ich keine Ahnung. Hab schon so ziemlich alles probiert was möglich ist und ich denke, dass es an dem Linux GNUB Bootloader liegt.

Weiß jemand, warum das Notebook nichtmehr von CD bootet. (Es ging schon)
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, die Windows Recovery CD über Linux zu starten?
Oder hat jemand eine andere Idee?

Wusste nicht genau, in welches Forum, falls es im falschen ist, tut es mir leid!

Danke im Vorraus

MfG snx


----------



## octo124 (5. September 2005)

Also bisschen ungenau gepostet, wenn du im BIOS vorher die Bootreihenfolge richtig eingestellt hast:
first Bootdevice cdrom, second hd0 *gg*
Ansonsten liegt das Prob an einer gravierenden Änderung des MBR durch deinen Bootmanager von SUSE = für XP existiert keine HD.
Folge den Hinweisen dieses Links:
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/result.xhtml?url=/newsticker/meldung/47847&words=Grub


----------



## sonicks (5. September 2005)

Hi, 

Ja die Reihenfolge im Bios ist richtig eingestellt. Und das lustige daran ist, dass z.B. die Linux installations CD gebootet wird, nur die ACER Recovery CD nicht.

Jetzt habe ich deinen Rat befolgt, und habe versucht den Links/Anleitungen zu folgen. Jedoch kam ich damit nicht klar. Liegt es vielleicht daran dass es nicht für SUSE geschrieben wurde?

Gibt es noch andere Anleitungen dazu oder einen anderen Weg?

Thx


----------



## octo124 (5. September 2005)

Sorry, im Link ist genau das Linux-Prog benannt inkl. Anleitung, wobei sich Fedora net allzugross von SUSE unterscheiden wird.
Alternative Testdisk http://www.cgsecurity.org/index.html?testdisk.html gibts in DOS+Linux (Win scheidet ja im Moment aus und dann die Geometrie ändern.
Egal, welches Prog du nutzt, ohne Ahnung der Materie kann es zum totalen Datengau führen.
Zu Testdisk bin ich bereit dir zu helfen, dann aber bitte in meinem Stammforum Chip.de im Forum Partitionen einen Thread eröffnen. Kannst ja dann den Link von dort hier einbinden.
Grund ist, dass ich dort zig anderen Usern zu ähnlicher Problematik unter die Arme greife, das Forum hier aber zu wenig frequentiert wird.
Vorbereitende Massnahmen: UltimativeBoot-CD besorgen:
http://www.wintotal-forum.de/?board=31;action=display;threadid=41653
Und dann Testdisk von der CD starten, HD anwählen= Screen1, Analyse (Screen2), Proceed (3) inkl. der Grössenangaben zu aller eventuellen mehreren LW unten!! und danach search (4), Option (5), Advanced (6) und boot (7).
Diese Screens bitte irgendwo online stellen. Z.B. http://www.imageshack.us
Es erfolgen noch keinerlei Schreibzugriffe.
Und bitte unbedingt den Direktlink genau zu der Festplatte auf der Site des HD-Herstellers posten.

Alternativ bleibt dir der Weg der Datenrettung + anschliessende LowLevelFormatierung mit dem zur HD passenden Diagnosetool des HD-Herstellers = XP + Linux ist dann weg.


----------



## monger (7. September 2005)

Ich habe das gleiche Notebook.
 Frag doch mal bei deinem Verkäufer oder gleich bei Acer nach, ob die eine Ersatz-CD haben. Kann gut möglich sein, dass deine beschädigt ist. Ich denke mal schon, dass du die erste CD eingelegt hast (von dem Acer Packet).
      Hast du vielleicht noch eine andere Windows CD?
      Bootet diese?
   Hast du vielleicht aus versehen deine versteckte Acer-Recovery Partition gelöscht?
   Daran kann es natürlich auch liegen.
 Und ja, Fedora ist für Acer viel viel besser geeignet, weil SuSE mit ihren eigenen Kernels irgendwie nicht richtig mit dem ACPI zurechtkommt.
 Mit Fedora funktioniert alles, auch VIA integrated graphics lassen sich ohne großen Aufwand installieren. Man muss nur darauf achten, dass es zu Displayproblemen führen kann. Dann muss man aber nur die Framebuffer-Funktion beim Installieren ausschalten.

 Hast du ein BIOS-Update durchgeführt? Daran kann es auch liegen, weil das Standardbios fehlerhaft ist. Sobald es funktioniert: Bios updaten!
   @octo124:
   frequentieren (bedeutet soviel wie Häufigkeit)? Das ist wohl nicht das richtige Wort.
   Und warum so umständlich? Hardwareprobleme? Hä?
   Wenn doch nur die Recovery-CD nicht funktioniert, dann muss ich doch nicht gleich mit Kanonenkugeln auf Spatzen schießen!
   Ich tippe ganz stark auf die CD!
 Und was heißt hier gravierende Änderung des MBR?
 SuSE schreibt sich für gewöhnlich komplett in den MBR!
 Das ist, tut mir leid wenn ich das so extrem sagen muss, überhaupt keine Hilfe.


----------



## octo124 (7. September 2005)

@monger - dann will ich deinen Kenntnissen einwenig nachhelfen, falls du den Heise-Artikel net verstehst:
Jedes Setup erzeugt auf der HD ein Ramdisk, dazu muss die HD erkannt werden. Erkennen heisst, mit den Infos des MBR klarkommen. Ist das net der Fall, kann der TE 100 XP-CDs probieren, es passiert mit diesem Linux-Kernel des Bootmanagers immer dasselbe. Einzigste Alternative wäre der Verzicht auf den Linux-Bootloaders und Einbindung von Linux in die boot.ini von XP, aber wer weiss das vorher *gg*. Und betrifft nur diese spezielle Version, Nachfolger hatten das dann net mehr.
Also entweder den MBR mit diesem Prog reparieren, oder manuell mit Testdisk oder eben eine LLF, da selbst fixmbr per XP-Wiederherstellungskonsole aus obigem Grund nicht greift.
Ansonsten schicke ich dir gern eine SUSE9.1-CD zum Selbsttesten.


----------



## monger (7. September 2005)

Ich kenne das Problem.
     Ich kenne SuSE 9.1.
     Ich habe das gleiche Notebook.
     Und die Partitionstabelle wird bei der Installation angelegt.
     Falls du den Heise Artikel nicht verstehst:
     Das betrifft installierte Windows-Partitionen.
     Es steht da nichts von CD's, die nicht mehr booten.
     Zu deiner These: Das mit dem Ram und der HD stimmt soweit. Aber warum geht dann die Linux CD? Schoneinmal Gedanken gemacht? Nach deiner These dürfte die dann auch nicht mehr funktionieren.
 Der Artikel betrifft außerdem die Partitionstabelle, und die wird von der Windows CD erst ab einem gewissen Zeitpunkt ausgelesen, ergo sollte die CD trotzdem anspringen.
 Man muss manchmal erst lesen, sich dann Gedanken machen und dann schreiben. Und dass, wie es überall steht, in deutscher Rechtschreibung und Grammatik, damit man nicht eine halbe Stunde überlegen muss, was derjenige will.
     Aber nichts für ungut. Ist wirklich kein persönlicher Angriff.

 Das einzige Problem das ich hatte war, dass parted fehlerhaft war und damit der Chainloader nicht ging. Aber da gibt es eine Datei, die man auf eine Diskette (oder CD) schmeißen kann und dann in Grub über "Treiber" installieren kann.
    Alles kein Problem, nicht einmal annähernd.
    Aber wie gesagt, die CD bootet ja auch nicht.

  Und noch was für Nichtlinuxer:
 Der Kernel gehört nicht zum Bootloader Grub. Der Bootloader lädt nur den Kernel eines Betriebssystems. Kernel 2.6 beschreibt Linux der Version 2.6, denn nur dieser Kernel ist Linux. SuSE ist kein Linux! SuSE ist nur eine Distribution, die auf dem Linuxkernel aufbaut. Eine Distribution ist eine Zusammenstellung von Softwarepacketen mit einer Installationsroutine.

 Ach ja, wie soll denn die Windows Wiederherstellungskonsole bzw. fixmbr funktionieren, wenn die CD nicht startet?


----------



## sonicks (8. September 2005)

Hi,

erstmal danke für eure Mühe.

Also ich hab es mit einer anderen CD probiert. Eine Windows 2K CD bootet er auch nicht, eine andere ACER Recovery CD hab ich auch schon probiert. 

Das Tolle ist jetzt aber: Ein ganz normales Windows XP Pro. (Kein ACER Recovery Ding) wird geladen. Jetzt hatte ich noch nicht die Zeit, die Installation durchzuführen da ich nicht zu Hause war und auch nochmal nachfragen wollte, ob man auf so einem ACER Notebook auch ein normales Windows (Keine ACER Version, sondern die stinknormale XP Version) aufspielen kann bzw. damit das bestehende Windows reparieren kann.
Normal müsste ich doch dann alles formatieren und das neue Windows installieren oder?

MfG


----------



## monger (8. September 2005)

Wenn die Windowsinstallations-CD gestartet ist kannst du auf "R" für reparieren drücken.
 Dann landest du in der Wiederherstellungskonsole und kannst normalerweise mit chkdsk dein Windows reparieren lassen (Wenn es keine Acer-spezifische Datei ist).
   In der Regel müßte es so funktionieren.
 Du kannst natürlich auch eine normale Windowsversion aufspielen. Allerdings musst du danach die Treiber für die Hardware selbst installieren bzw. ein Teil davon wird bereits während der Installation abgefragt. Dazu musst du i.d.R. nur eine der Recovery-CD's einlegen und nach der Datei suchen lassen.
   Ich vermute, dass deine Acer-CD einfach nicht Bootfähig ist.
   Schreib doch mal Acer an, ob sie Ersatz schicken können.
 Wenn du Windows neu aufspielen willst und dabei Linux behalten willst habe ich noch folgendes für dich (Dualbootmethode mit dem Windows-Bootloader): Wenn du Yast öffnest kannst du die Einstellungen für den Bootloader ändern, indem du auf dessen Symbol klickst. Dort findest du einen Eintrag der "Ort des Bootloaders" heißt. Klick darauf und anschließend auf Einstellungen.
 Wähle hier auf keinen Fall "Boot-Partition"! sondern die Partition, auf der dein Linux drauf ist. Das erkennst du normalerweise daran, dass in der Partitionsliste beispielsweise hda3 steht und dahinter, unter Mountpoint, ein Schrägstrich / steht.
  Diese Partition wählst du als Partition des Bootloaders.
 Danach speicherst du alles ab, schließt Yast und öffnest entweder eine Konsole im Systemverwaltungmodus oder eine normale und stattest dich mit root-Rechten aus (su und Passwort eingeben).
  Danach gibst du folgenden Befehl ein:

  dd if=/dev/hda3 of=/home/benutzername/bootsek.lin bs=512 count=1

 Du musst nur noch hda3 durch deine tatsächliche root-Partition (die gleiche, die jetzt auch der Bootloader verwendet) und benutzername durch deinen Benutzernamen ersetzen. Die erstellte Datei heißt "bootsek.lin". Die solltest du auf eine RW brennen oder auf einen USB-Stick speichern.

 Wenn du dann Windows installiert hast, speicherst du die bootsek.lin in C:\ ab. Anschließend öffnest du die Datei C:\boot.ini und fügst folgendes ganz unten ein:

  C:\bootsek.lin="SuSE Linux 9.1"

  Danach die Datei abspeichern und du kannst Linux über das Windows-Bootmenü starten.


----------



## sonicks (9. September 2005)

Also es lag anscheinend tatsächlich an der Recovery CD, was ich sehr merkwürdig finde, da sie vor ein paar Monaten noch einwandfrei funktioniert hat. 

Das Problem ist somit gelöst, Windows läuft wieder perfekt und Suse hab ich runter gehauen. 

MfG snx


----------



## monger (10. September 2005)

Cool 
    Das ist wirklich merkwürdig mit der Recovery-CD, aber man steckt halt nicht drinne.
  Siehst du, manchmal haben große Probleme nur ganz einfache, und vor allem kleine, Ursachen ohne größeren Aufwand.


----------

